# new race loft how should I build it



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

Im debating with myself more like arguing with myself on how to build the new loft. I want it just to put breeders around 30 breeders an about 100 youngbirds. Maybe 100 yb is pushing but something that can fit 100 youngbirds if I only breed 50 or so its ok more space. I was thinking a 10x8 for the youngsters and about an another 10x8 for breeders. Im not planning on racing old birds so thats something I dont want to add a section for If I do the way Im building the loft I can add on to it. Does this something that I can build thats right for the amount of birds I want?!?!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

you can take a look at this site
it has plans for a pigeon loft that you can edit to w/e size you want it
it has step by step instructions on how to get it built
along with pictures of people that have used thier plans and edited them to thier needs
one of the members here has pics of her loft on that site
Lovebirds (Renee Kennedy) 
here is the link
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
I hope this helps you get pointed in the right direction on getting your loft built
or at least give you some ideas


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

My Yb loft is 8x8 and can hold about 42 birds but I have found that 37-38 works better for me. I'm sure I could cram more in there but I think the more room the better.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! you are planning on house a lot of birds! I don't think an 8x10 will be big enough to house 100 YB's. My loft is half that size and it won't fit more than 20 birds max. It also depends also on what you feel is cramped...lol.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Why so many pigeons?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I don't think an 8x10 will be big enough to house 100 YB's. My loft is half that size and it won't fit more than 20 birds max.


Yup, do not overcrowd your loft...It's easy breed and raise them but for them having less space is a no no...I know I learned some valued lesson from last years mistake, loft is overcrowded with YB's and no more room for the new ones...So far I'm good this year...




Brummie said:


> Why so many pigeons?


The more the merrier ...But not a good idea...


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

...To go a step further, it cost's the same to feed a good as a bad one.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Brummie said:


> ...To go a step further, it cost's the same to feed a good as a bad one.


Let me add more to that, not just one kind of feed but about 5 different types of feed...Now if you are really can afford person, that won't be on your way...Maintaining the loft will be another factor with so many birds...Not trying to discourage your whole plan and we all know you will be the one who will do all the work and all but just trying to give you some ideas on what is like to have 100 birds...In one full year that will be double...I only have 42 in total (6 pair of breeders) the rest is in the loft...Maybe 8 more then, that's it...Just stating with reality...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't even begin to think what it would be like to clean up after 100 birds!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Henry, 80 was insane! I will not go there again! Dave


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

so actually an 8x10 would be perfect for 50 birds an if I had a little extra thats good enough space. 100 was just a thrown out number. an 30 pairs in an8x10 is also good. I know right now I have a 8x4 with about 34 birds an hate it. I was told I could put 54 but thats craming them. I wanted to build the new loft for the youngbird season but I already got several birds homed to the open loft. So im going to stick it out but I will have my breeders in the 8x10 for 2010 season forsure. so 20x8 is perfect for my needs. Thanks alot


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't think 100 wouldn't be to bad as long as you had the room for them. You would need like a 10 x 16 loft. but I also believe that sometimes less is more.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

fastpitch dad said:


> I don't think 100 would be to bad as long as you had the room for them. You would need like a 10 x 16 loft. but I also believe that sometimes less is more.


That's 100 YB's not including the 30 breeding pairs. So it would be a total of 160 birds!Lol.....


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

yes I know I was talking about the YB's


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

fastpitch dad said:


> yes I know I was talking about the YB's


My bad bro.... Sorry if that upset you....


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> My bad bro.... Sorry if that* upset *you....


Fastpitch here--
not at all...It takes alot to do that now


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am also planning on building a new young bird loft. I was looking at two sections where I could house some hens and fly old bird hens and cocks possibly. I was looking into a belgium style loft with sliding doors. The floor will be half solid wood and half wood slats under the perches. I have two designs in mind. I was looking at about 7 x 16. I was thinking of interior panels or sliding doors that could be used multiple ways to compartmentalize how needed. Saw the floor in a loft in Grand Junction Co with 1x2s on end with spacers to make a slatted floor, nice loft. Might build a smaller garden loft for a small team of 20 or 30 young birds. I will keep you posted on the design. 

My biggest criteria is that it is either mobile or can be broken down in panels for moving. Would like it to fit on a trailer or in a Uhaul. One of these days I might move where I can fly in a club. 

Randy


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Not to change the subject to much, but doe's anyone remember Irish , from the westside club in Chicago?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you get a answer?


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here--
Randy do you have any pics of the design.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

For your goal, I think a loft of 12 x 8 would be good.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

So, If I have a loft 12' by 6' what is the total number of birds I can have?


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here--
Breeders or Young birds? Young birds, *I* think 1 1/2 sq. feet per bird is good.
one of the first things I was told was not to over crowd. My yb loft is 64 sq. feet and 37-38 birds is what works best for me.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

At this point I am starting with one loft and no prisoners, only young birds but I plan to let them breed twice a year, (other times I use dummy eggs). I only have whites and they fly for my and the hawks enjoyment. 12' X 6' X6'5', I'm 6'3'.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here--
So.... are you asking how many you can keep?
I wouldn't keep over 50 if they are YB's.
Breeders, alot less.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I only have drawn up my designs on paper. I am still in the process. Being a desert where I live, I will make the South or East side open. I am also toying with a L shaped loft. Like the race loft of the Expo Challenge only smaller. Still in the works. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Some Idea Pics:


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the simplicity of the last design. Would be much easier to break down. I am still toying with the idea of building the loft on a trailer or putting it on skids. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A few more other loft ideas and flooring ideas from showcase lofts.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

fastpitch dad said:


> Fastpitch here--
> So.... are you asking how many you can keep?
> I wouldn't keep over 50 if they are YB's.
> Breeders, alot less.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

My young bird section is 48 square feet and has 65 perches. But I'm only going to have 40-50 birds at the most.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Big T said:


> So, If I have a loft 12' by 6' what is the total number of birds I can have?


need 2 ft per bird for a healthy loft
no more than 48 birds at the max. I would keep it at 40 because of impulse buys and oops babies.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here--
Randy , the only thing I don't like about the slats on the floor is snakes. Here we have alot of black snakes, they can't eat a full grown bird but they try. Those are some nice lofts.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

fastpitch dad said:


> Fastpitch here--
> Randy , the only thing I don't like about the slats on the floor is snakes. Here we have alot of black snakes, they can't eat a full grown bird but they try. Those are some nice lofts.


good thought. I have 5 food bull snakes around my yard from time to time. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

foot, I meant foot


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Big T said:


> So, If I have a loft 12' by 6' what is the total number of birds I can have?


I wish I was able to have an open coop like that here but it just gets a little to cold here for that , nice looking loft thought


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Some Idea Pics:


I really like that middle loft in your pics , the V where it all comes together is a great set up


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> need 2 ft per bird for a healthy loft
> no more than 48 birds at the max. I would keep it at 40 because of impulse buys and oops babies.


I have 50 perches and eight nestboxes so I think 40 is a good number. I'm at 17 birds now but a local hawk pair sneaks by me once in a while and takes a young one. By this time next year I should have my 40.

Now for the question of loft size. Someone here said it is best to separate YB, OB, and nesting birds into three small lofts is case of fire or other problems that might arise. I like a raised loft because it is easier to clean. I used a 1" square wire floor under the perches and nestboxs and slats in the front side of the floor where I walk. As long as you use screws instead of nails and put the screw head below the wood surface scraping is easy. With the loft floor two feet off the ground should minimize snakes.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I wish I was able to have an open coop like that here but it just gets a little to cold here for that , nice looking loft thought


It is good for about nine months, but I have plywood for the sides on freezing nights. I also have a hill on three sides of the loft so wind is not an issue.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I wish I was able to have an open coop like that here but it just gets a little to cold here for that , nice looking loft thought


me too. I love an open loft.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Big T said:


> With the loft floor two feet off the ground should minimize snakes.


Fastpitch here--
That will help .I have seen snakes 40 foot up in trees. My loft floor is solid and takes about 2 minutes with a shovel to clean. I like the slats just not comes with it.


----------

